# Depersonalization in the shower



## please-stop (Mar 5, 2014)

My depersonalization seems to get worse in the shower. I don't know why but it does. I was just wondering if this happens to anyone else??


----------



## rocketiakman (Aug 26, 2013)

Maybe it's just the noise and the feeling of vulnerability that all!most everyone feels. Like the panic probably justmakes you think about it. I like the shower but I remember feeling like you do but just being aware is a good step


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

I used to feel like that to but ou ust have to try and forget that it feels worse in the shower then it gose away


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

I get this. I think it's due to the confined space.


----------



## rodenhiser (Jan 24, 2013)

My DP has good and bad shower days oddly. Some days I'll take a shower and feel completely out of it and really detached, and other days I'll go into the shower, and space out and feel fine. Moreso the former mind you.


----------



## Jordanmcr (Dec 2, 2013)

I get it. I just did then! My shower is bright white and also I wear glasses and take them off to get a shower (obviously haha), so I feel like my vision goes funny and also when the water gets in my eyes I feel kinda panicky. It's crap, I actually noticed I started getting anxiety in the shower just before the dp happened. Strange!


----------



## Smurf801 (Nov 21, 2013)

Even normal people think more when they are in the shower, same for us but it is just more bullshit flying around. Which makes you feel worse


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2014)

After reading peoples experiences in the shower, I'd ask a question. Why are you triggered in the shower?Judging by your reactions, you don't feel safe. Why? What happened in the past to make you feel like this?

When you look at it.. this is what's happening. You get in the shower and you get triggered and experience heightened dp. Dp is trying to protect you. Protect you from what?

Personally the bathroom is not a triggering for me, b/c I was always able to lock the door! It was the only place in my whole house I grew up in, where I could lock people away from me and to this day I still feel safe in a bathroom.


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

I remember before DP when I took a shower I would feel refreshed and like a new person afterwards. But post-DP I don't feel any different really than before taking the shower, like this layer of filth is permanently stuck to me.

That's my experience with DP in the shower...


----------



## Jautumn24 (Mar 2, 2014)

When I take showers I also get very DP. I think for me it's more like I space out a lot as it is in the shower or think deeply about life then I click right back and notice oh yeah ... I'm taking a shower and for some reason it gets way worse. I've tried keeping my eyes open the whole time and trying to really feels the water on me. I for a while made my fiancé sit on a chair in the bathroom while I took a shower to talk to me. Also I play dance music or pop to make me happy or "up" and try to focus on singing. Idk if you can try different things but it's worth a try.


----------



## lauras (May 13, 2012)

Smurf801 said:


> Even normal people think more when they are in the shower, same for us but it is just more bullshit flying around. Which makes you feel worse


Exactly.

I think it could be due to feeling isolated (no one to talk to), the small space (not much to focus on), being on autopilot (since we've all taken showers thousands of times), or the warm, humid air (hard to breathe deeply).

The solution for me has been to break out of autopilot mode by changing up the routine - get a really strong smelling shampoo, put a funny picture on the wall, get waterproof notes and write, play music, etc. It's just about being present and not off in your head.


----------



## phoebefructose (Jun 25, 2017)

I come home from school and absolutely DREAD showering. It's so bad I sometimes rather go another day with greasy hair. My dp heightens waaaay past the norm. It'll be something like the dolly zoom but within my head and I'll completely stop logical thought and think to myself, "I'm living this life and this life will end one day. I am only viewing this individual along the day-to-day there's no point." And completely freak out for a while. Obviously, it cools down after a bit but it's probably the worst part.


----------

